
Google's wildly popular goal-setting tool - awa
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/08/google-wildly-popular-goal-setting-tool-is-free-to-download-and-so-easy-to-use.html
======
mtmail
The tool is one sentence (personal or work-life-balance goal) printed out,
e.g. "I want to go to the gym twice per week". Then ask your manager and peers
to hold you accountable.

I'm surprised one can write 1000 word blog post to announce it and then a
newspaper another 1000 words reporting on it.

> Years of research to create "One Simple Thing"

> Oh, and it’s completely free.

I downloaded the PDF. It's indeed a single page with a big box where you can
write down you goal.

